
Show HN: A list of problems to solve for your next side project or startup - XavierPladevall
https://houston.substack.com/
======
XavierPladevall
Fwiw, I called this project Houston as in "Houston, we have a problem". I
thought it was clever ¯\\(ツ)/¯

